# new disney resort incoming?



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2018)

not much in this article sofar, perhaps more coming (or forgive if its old news already posted)

https://lex18.com/ap-national-news/...ed-resort-will-be-built-at-walt-disney-world/

updated article with more info:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-concept-art-emerges-for-new-nature-themed-walt-disney-world-hotel/


----------



## brianfox (Oct 19, 2018)

I found an article with more info


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 19, 2018)

This sounds great! I must say I did not expect to love the Disney resorts. Even now, I keep poo-pooing them intellectually - but not emotionally. The kid in me gets excited when she sees Mickey, Minney, Pluto, Donald and the rest of her friends. So far, my top favorite resort experiences outside of Tahiti and St John are Animal Kingdom and Aulani.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> I found an article with more info



thanks!  i added that to the OP!


----------



## amycurl (Oct 19, 2018)

I hope they pay some kind of tribute to River Country USA within the resort. But, quite frankly, I'm surprised they've left that piece of choice property abandoned for so long now.


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 20, 2018)

The article says this resort will be "nature themed" but the concept art does not look particularly "nature" inspired or themed.  I'll like to see how they incorporate features to make it so. We've always enjoyed walking or biking between resorts which are located close to one another....
OKW & SSR.... BWV & Y&BC.... POFQ & POR.... Pop & AoA.... WL & FWCampground.

This is our favorite area of WDW - serene Bay Lake.  It'll be nice to visit this new resort and its restaurants over there, once it's open. Hope they'll add more boats  to the route to accommodate more guests in that area too.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 21, 2018)

Always looking forward to staying at a new DVC resort.  Not sure we need any new ones.......


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 21, 2018)

I think we “need” more DVC resorts around the world outside of Orlando. I love Aulani’s theming and integration with Hawaii. It is one of the best resorts in Hawaii for this reason.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 6, 2018)

That is one of the downsides of DVC... other timeshare companies like Wyndham and Hyatt have more locations worldwide, and the issues with RCI (owned by Wyndham) being expensive to trade into. On the other hand, if you own at DVC, I'll bet RCI cheers when someone deposits DVC, because they know it is taken within an hour.

Like the movie "Field Of Dreams", the whisper was "If you build it, they will come". Wherever DVC decides to build a resort, everyone will want to go. If DVC bought 400 acres of American or Saharan desert and built a resort, they would have visitors. If they built one on Antarctica, people would pay good money to go.

TS


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 6, 2018)

DVC should build a KID-FREE resort ... , .

added ... while the above is a tongue-in-cheek comment, Disney does try to capture the adult market with high end dining, evening entertainment and very nice units. Just think about the market for the Disney Cruises ...  Hawaii is not "Mouse-land".

Disney may be looking at the number of professional single (never married) persons, alternative life-style couples, empty-nest couples and families or with adult self-supporting children ... Truth is, there are fewer families with kids and fewer kids in each family now than in October, 1971 when WDW opened.... but way more households without children.

I took my 12yo nephew to WDW 6+ years ago. Just the 2 of us for a January week. Mentioning Walt Disney World to him always brings a REALLY BIG GRIN to his face even years later. And he refused to go to WDW with his Mom just 2 months after his trip with me ... "I only go to Walt Disney World with Aunt Linda!". His mother was just CRUSHED ... she never expected that answer and he was adament in that position.

PS I am NOT a Disney nut ... but many of my college classmates got paid to marched in the Opening Parade broadcast on the "Wonderful World of Disney" that Sunday night. I attended college about an hour north of Orlando ... these college students got paid in "admission tickets". And the tickets got converted into cash by selling them to other classmates ... $5 for the "All E-Ticket" books .. .a little more than a movie ticket & popcorn, but YOU needed to have access to a car to get to the Magic Kingdom. 

Oh, yeah .. no I-4. No tram-cars from the parking lot (singular parking lot); arial trams existed as did the railroad train. And there were WAY FEWER GIFT SHOPS!

But the Haunted Mansion today is updated with newer technology, is no longer a standalone attraction and the trees DID get a LOT BIGGER. There was almost NOTHING around the Haunted Mansion back then.

Oh .. I have the pictures my Dad took to prove it. I must have visited Disney 8+ times that college year of late Oct 1971- thru May 1972 with my fellow college classmates.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 6, 2018)

We own at 5 DVC home resorts and we do not have kids.


----------



## Dean (Nov 7, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> DVC should build a KID-FREE resort ...


I don't think it'd fit in to their plan/system and I doubt they'd have much luck selling an adult only resort given theirs demographics.  There are very few adult only timeshare resorts.


----------

